
Show HN: Groupal end-to-end encrypted chat using the WebCryptoAPI - AlexITC
https://safer.chat
======
AlexITC
[https://safer.chat](https://safer.chat) is an end-to-end encrypted chat that
allows to create rooms with up to 4 participants, the idea is to have what
cryptocat used to be, without the need to install browser extensions or
applications, in 2019 we have the Web Crypto API which allow us to do all
operations.

We do not store any tracking information or history, the server logs doesn't
include any keys, nor encrypted messages, in fact, all the server's data lives
in-memory.

In order to start a conversation, you need to choose a room and a password,
then, only people knowing these details are able to log into that room, this
password isn't transferred in plain text.

This is a side project built by me and a friend just because we wanted to have
an simple end-to-end encrypted chat available, you can expect it to be live
for at least a year.

It is also partially open source
([https://github.com/wiringbits/safer.chat](https://github.com/wiringbits/safer.chat)),
we hope you enjoy it.

